
Great geek documentaries for a Saturday evening - felipe

======
bootload
Dont forget:

\- Forbin project ~
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossus:_The_Forbin_Project>

\- E-Money with Cringely ~ <http://www.pbs.org/opb/electricmoney>

\- Nerds 2.0.1: with Cringely ~ <http://www.pbs.org/opb/>

\- NerdTV: Cringely interviews ... ~ <http://www.pbs.org/nerdtv/>

\- Doug Englebart Mother of all Demos ~
<http://ross.typepad.com/blog/2005/06/doug_englebart_.html>

\- More Doug Englebart ~
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8734787622017763097>

SEEN

\- Startup.com: 9/10: How things get all messed up b/w friends in startups,
'lets get to work'.

\- Revolution OS: 8/10: Nerdy interviews with the GNU, Linux & Free software
movement. Worth it to see Bruce Perens hair & Eric Raymonds _'we are your
worst nightmare'_ speech to an MS exec in a lift.

\- Pirates of Silicon Valley ~ 8/10: Very funny take on Gates, Woz & Jobs
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122>

\- The Triumph of the Nerds ~ 7.5/10: Cringley doing his stuff with web1.0
startups. Great to see Joe Kraus with Excite ~ <http://www.pbs.org/nerds>

\- Apollo 13; 7/10: Brings back memories of my childhood & Apollo missions.
Not long after I got this on DVD I got to see Jack Schmitt talk (last man on
the moon). Best bit was on how they handled the complexity.

\- The Fog of War ~ 7/10: Robert McNamara, how smart people can get fooled
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fog_of_War>

\- Walking with Dinosaurs: 7/10: Ok

\- E-Dreams: 6.5/10: Dark, gritty and how did they get all that money?

\- Project Aardvark ~ 6/10: Uneventful, nerdy guys building co-pilot ~
<http://www.copilot.com/>

------
celoyd
Documentaries for geeks or about geeks? The ones about geeks will probably be
really boring. They'll leave out both the technical stuff and the potentially
actionable war stories. "Revolution OS", for instance, was a well-crafted
film, but pretty dull if you read Slashdot.

Branch out a bit. Off the top of my head:

"The Pleasure of Finding Things Out": Richard Feynman talks. (Danny Hillis
pops up for a bit.)

"The Fog of War": a smart, reflective person discusses how he presided over a
huge disaster.

"Lost in La Mancha": Terry Gilliam takes a bunch of risks to get a movie
started and doesn't make it.

"Around Cape Horn": Captain Irving Johnson describes sailing around the Horn
on one of the last windjammers.

"Walking with Dinosaurs": Woo! Dinosaurs!

"Apollo 13" is not an actual documentary, of course, but it's fun and
reasonably faithful for a big-budget movie.

~~~
dougw
I just watched Revolution OS. Really enjoyed it. Indeed it is somewhat of old
news to many of us, but it is also nice to see the faces and personalities
driving the GNU, Linux, and FOSS movement as a whole.

------
felipe
The Triumph of the Nerds <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115398/>

Revolution OS <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0308808/>

Startup.com <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

------
gyro_robo
Nerds 2.0.1 on Google Video, downloadable:
<http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=nerds+2.0.1>

Triumph of the Nerds was on there previously... meanwhile, just Google for
torrents.

------
colmworth
Edreams - it tracks the rise and fall of KOZMO.COM, honestly a great great
movie, you can even watch it online for free at cinemanow.

Definitely check this one out.

------
danw
Project Aardvark? (I haven't seen this since I'm outside the US but it looks
good)

~~~
webology
My friends and I were all in agreement Project Aardvark was ruined by the
horrible music. All in all, I wish they would have focused more on the tech
stuff instead of their living environments and math behind jumping to a nearby
building. Paul makes a guest appearance though cooking chili if I remember
correctly. It's worth watching but warned of the music...

~~~
danw
You can buy the soundtrack album :)

------
gyro_robo
Pirates of Silicon Valley - Google Video

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7941901498664355924>

------
robertgaal
Pirates of Silicon Valley ofcourse :)

------
danw
Any BBC Horizon documentary, esp The Great Robot Race one.

